# Y-adapter with dual PC13 subs?



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all,

For quite a while I have been feeding both cylinders by splitting the signal from the sub pre-out on the AVR. I am using a Monoprice sub cable for the main run, and then some spare Liberty component video cables post-splitter to each sub. While all of my research tells me that these cables will work fine, I did not consider the y-adapter itself. I originally assembled this arrangement several years ago (with dual 20-39 PC+ cylinders), so I am thinking that the y-adapter was from my "cable stockpile," and is of the Radio Shack variety. It seems to work fine (both subs sound great), but I cannot help but wonder if the lower quality of the y-adapter may be proving to be a bottle-neck of sorts (possibly signal degradation?). Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I seriously doubt that would be the case, there have been many arguments on this forum as well as others about cables (cheap vs. expensive). Most people actually use mono price cables which are actually pretty cheap and work very well. I'm sure that your ratshack cables would be of atleast the same quality.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The subwoofer signal is narrow in bandwidth and low in frequency. I'm sure your current Y splitter is just fine from a signal integrity standpoint. 

I'm not a fan of a Y splitter on the Sledge 800/1000. For a given calibration level, I would rather add gain at the sub and run a cooler signal from the AVR.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Well there you go, you heard from the man himself! Hopefully that'll give you a little more confidence in your setup.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of stuff that looks like it came off the wall at Radio Shack. Personal preference. Checkout Mediabridge on Amazon. They're the subwoofer interconnects, I'm partial to.

To be fair, other than the build quality, I don't think you'll get better results than what you currently have but they do look better and yes, cool factor on the cheap, works for me.

Monoprice gets a good shake on forums. A few bucks cheaper if that's your preference.

You might find this review article informative.

(and no, I'm not conflicting with anything posted by anybody else on this matter)


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, all!



Ed Mullen said:


> I'm not a fan of a Y splitter on the Sledge 800/1000. For a given calibration level, I would rather add gain at the sub and run a cooler signal from the AVR.


I actually do not use splitters into the sub itself, just in splitting the single RCA out from the AVR: AVR --> (Monoprice cable) --> (Y-splitter) --> (Liberty cable to R input of each sub). In my case, I just upgraded to a Denon X4000 for the XT32. The single sub cable for the main run originated with my dual PC20-39+ cylinders (circa 2006?), driven by a Denon AVR2105 (which had only had one sub output). As for the SubEQ HT included with XT32, my understanding it that it really only sets distance and trim, leaving the actual EQ up to XT32 (which EQs the combination anyway). Since my subs are symmetrically placed, equidistant from the MLP, there is really no point to configuring them separately (same phase, trim, etc)... or am I completely off-base?



BeeMan458 said:


> To be fair, other than the build quality, I don't think you'll get better results than what you currently have but they do look better and yes, cool factor on the cheap, works for me.


I agree, and I will most likely upgrade the y-adapter to something more "beefy" eventually (my existing split is behind some equipment, and somewhat inconvenient to access), so unless there is some reason other than aesthetic preference I will wait until I am back there for something else.


----------

